# Amazon Music Unlimited streaming available for 99 cents for 4 months



## Forsooth (Apr 17, 2018)

Article here: 
https://www.aol.com/amp/2019/11/13/amazon-is-giving-away-unlimited-music-streaming-for-just-dollar099-for-4-months/

Amazon page here: 
https://www.amazon.com/music/unlimited?th=1&tag=


----------

